# Ex Wife or New Girlfriend?



## undecided (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys i need some quick help. I had been having problems with my wife for sometime due to her infidelity issues and my jealousy. We got a divorce in January(final) and I had been dating this other girl. Well, seems like right now this girl is very, very well rounded and she has great history. I've known her for a while now but never touched her while I was married. Theres one thing though, me and my ex wife still love each other. Im just not sure I want to go back and deal with the same thing again. I mean, we talked about our past issues and think we have solved them but we wont know until we try again. Its a tough choice because my heart says ex wife but my brain says move on. I've had some time to think about it but the feeling doesnt go away. :scratchhead:


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

tough decision, if I was in that position I think I might move on, but try and stay on good terms with the ex, sorry, thats about the best I can think of at the moment !


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm with Crank here...can't give you solid advice...trying to fix an already failed relationship versus moving forward to the new and unknown possibilities with some one new...neither offer a sure gaurantee...

Maybe put both on hold for a few months, put some time between everything...and then decide...???


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, that is a tough decision. From my perspective Im going to say that I was cheated on too and no matter who it is, its very hard to trust entirely like you used to. 
Its like either way, you'll not know how it should've, could've, would've gone with the other. With the ex wife you have history, you know so much about her already and it seems you both love each other still, to what extent Im not sure. It seems this is something you could get through. 
But, this other girl, she's new, you get to learn all about her. Everything is fresh and new, and its always exciting. She may be unlike your ex wife or very much like her.
It really is up to you. Are you going to be okay with moving on? Or will your ex wife be in your head. Ive known a bunch of people, who have prematurely moved on, and after a few months with someone else, began to regret their decision. Just think thoroughly about why you love your ex wife so much and are those reasons enough to stay?, or are you really ready to move on. Having love in your heart for someone else, seems like you're not that ready to make the leap. I wish you luck friend. I can say that if it were me, I'd give my ex a chance, especially if there's still love there. The trust would need to be rebuilt, but love doesn't just die easily. Or it shouldn't anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## david bardell (Mar 6, 2017)

you have tried to fix it and she cheated.The universe has given you a second chance.Go with the new girl to quote Tina turner whats love anyway but a second hand emotion.


----------

